# Is this a black mouthed cur dog?



## isaac.21 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is our 2 1/2 year old dog, Riot. Riot was rescued from Tennessee and resides in Massachusetts. When we adopted him, we were told that he was a Lab/Shepherd mix, but he looks just like a Black-Mouthed Cur to me. He is an extremely fast runner and very muscular. He loves to chase critters up trees, so his physical and personality traits seem to fit the breed. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

isaac.21 said:


> This is our 2 1/2 year old dog, Riot. Riot was rescued from Tennessee and resides in Massachusetts. When we adopted him, we were told that he was a Lab/Shepherd mix, but he looks just like a Black-Mouthed Cur to me. He is an extremely fast runner and very muscular. He loves to chase critters up trees, so his physical and personality traits seem to fit the breed. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 37127
> View attachment 37128
> View attachment 37129


Yes, yes it is. MIGHT have some GSD in there, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a BMC to me, and they are quite prevalent in TN. It's funny, once you adopt a dog from the South (I'm in PA, my dog is from KY), you realize just how many Southern dogs there are in the Northeast.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Looks like a BMC to me, and they are quite prevalent in TN. It's funny, once you adopt a dog from the South (I'm in PA, my dog is from KY), you realize just how many Southern dogs there are in the Northeast.


Well, I have a dog from Houston and 2 from Washington State... I live in Alberta, Canada 

Certainly looks like one to me too


----------

